

How a business increased their sales 18 fold by using online promotions - surlyadopter
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/d4u1b/update_reddit_beef_jerky_sales_stats_graphs/
Granted that selling meat to people who post on the internet is like shooting fish in a barrel, this is still an impressive use of discounts and online presence to attract new business.
======
surlyadopter
Selling meat products to people who post on the internet is like shooting fish
in a barrel, but this is still an impressive use of discounts to attract new
customers.

